# Nba playoffs



## gamma (May 1, 2011)

Jus wanted to see if there's any buzz for the playoffs? Memphis and Oklahoma what a bad match up in my eyes, I mean great for the ball clubs and its great to see them advance but not a very glamorise must watch game. Now Miami and Boston thats another story. Miami was on fire tonight , This is a must watch series for sure.Not to sure what the ref tossed Pierce out for it seem like a legitimate pick, unless they where jus trying to get a little pay back for letting him side with the head butt. Either way my moneys on DA heat. I cant wait till game two, as i am sure Boston Aint done jus yet.


----------



## gamma (May 1, 2011)

My picks  are MIA vs CHI in the east and what a game this would be as well, and in the west DAL vs MEM not to sure about LAL this year they jus don't seem to have that usual playoff spunk...


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 1, 2011)

lots of factors in that Heat Celts game that made it lopsided.  Celts turned the ball over around 20 times.  Heat shot a ridiculous percentage from 3pt range and Pierce got ejected for no reason.  That wasnt a good representation of either team in my opinion...

On the other hand the Grizzlies just went off tonight.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 1, 2011)

gamma said:


> My picks  are MIA vs CHI in the east and what a game this would be as well, and in the west DAL vs MEM not to sure about LAL this year they jus don't seem to have that usual playoff spunk...



Im not a laker fan but I see things that are obvious.  Gasol slumped the entire NOLA series.  That wont happen again.  The mavs dont have an unguardable guy like CP3.  Nowitsky will get his points but the Laker bigs will be a big difference in that series.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 1, 2011)

Memphis can make it past OKC. they have really surprised the hell out of me, their bigs are playing stupendous.  Mavs have a very slim chance to make it over the Lakers, Softwiski is their #1 option, if a defender plays him tough he usually gives up. ATL matches up good against Chicago, should be a competitive series.


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 2, 2011)

Miami winning it all this year. Fuck boston and chicago. Dwayne county bitch


----------



## gamma (May 3, 2011)

Atl with the edge on Chi hum, Bulls just look flat, they need to get feet under them start playing. I did like the fact that Dal put on one LA, I just dont wanna see La get in the finals this year.I mean they are great bla, bla bla, bla been there and done that.


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 3, 2011)

Memphis vs Dallas.....Boston vs Atl.


----------



## gamma (May 3, 2011)

ELITEBODY said:


> Miami winning it all this year. Fuck boston and chicago. Dwayne county bitch


 Is this a rodeo or something


----------



## freakinhuge (May 4, 2011)

NBA playoffs have been great this year, Memphis has been really good, would love to see their run continue.


----------



## gamma (May 4, 2011)

Da heat heading up to Boston , up two . If they can grab one on the road that would be huge.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 4, 2011)

Lakers lost 2 at home? wow , its like im dreaming. some one slap me in the face pronto


----------



## Marat (May 5, 2011)

ELITEBODY said:


> Miami winning it all this year. Fuck boston and chicago. Dwayne county bitch



I think he means 'Wade County'


----------



## gamma (May 5, 2011)

Yeah I most deff likein what I am seeing this year .. I have to say I didnt  see La down two at home , but I like it. Bulls tied up last night .I didnt watch the game but I did see the highlights  look they jus squeezed  by .


----------



## T.R.U (May 5, 2011)

Wade coutny. Miami winning it all this year


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 5, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Lakers lost 2 at home? wow , its like im dreaming. some one slap me in the face pronto


 
Yea, shits awesome...cant stand the lakers or kobes faggot ass. Dont like dirk either, but i HATE the lakers.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 5, 2011)

Kobe is not worried


----------



## gamma (May 5, 2011)

Yeah I would have to  Agree ,  I am not  a real big on any of the west to honest .


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 5, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Kobe is not worried


 
 where do you find this shit man? Fuckin david spade is awesome.

Eidt: Shit made me cry from laughing so hard.


----------



## Hated (May 6, 2011)

Dustdatarse said:


> where do you find this shit man? Fuckin david spade is awesome.
> 
> Eidt: Shit made me cry from laughing so hard.


 

That stupid crap was from last years playoffs. Kobe isn't made of stone anymore.


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 6, 2011)

Go mavs! Fuck the lakers!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 6, 2011)

Lakers are in deep ish. Maybe kobe can start scoring 40 per game, ala Jordan.


----------



## gamma (May 6, 2011)

Looks like rose  Didn't have a problem putting up 44 . Bull s win and rose is the  only starter to put up double digits.


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 8, 2011)

Mavs puttin a hurtin on the lakers at half time...mavs bench is insane.


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 8, 2011)

Fuckin baby ass lakers, commiting flagrants like that.....sore ass losers..fuckin cant stand those 2 stupid fucks (odom and bynum). Showin their true colors.


----------



## gamma (May 8, 2011)

La ...... Who ???????


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 9, 2011)

Ouchies.


----------



## namean (May 9, 2011)

I Are Baboon said:


> Ouchies.


 

disgusting


----------



## gamma (May 11, 2011)

First LA , now Boston . Could Miami be on there way to finals . I n their first year with the  big three


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## NOPAIN (May 12, 2011)

Yo hialeahpussy come to porkys in Hialeah at 6pm tommorow ask for gorilla I'm all tatted up looking forward to meeting you skinny fuck


----------



## gamma (May 13, 2011)

Al right b-ball boys , who we got tonight ..... Mem-OKC    I must say i retracted my statment about this not being a must watch series ... I have enjoyed the playoffs all the way around this year........ Get ur bets in          i say Mem ties it up tonight ...... By 8 points ..


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 13, 2011)

NOPAIN said:


> Yo hialeahpussy come to porkys in Hialeah at 6pm tommorow ask for gorilla I'm all tatted up looking forward to meeting you skinny fuck








YouTube Video


----------



## smooth915 (May 15, 2011)

I'm picking OKC over Memphis and Miami over Chicago today....


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 15, 2011)

Im takin Memphis and Chicago.


----------



## gamma (May 16, 2011)

Damn bulls aint messing around...Good win at home . I woulndn't close door on the heat jus yet, gotta  see how game two goes....


----------



## gamma (May 18, 2011)

Dal look good last night, now lets see how mia handles game two tonight...


----------



## gamma (May 18, 2011)

Funny nobody whats to talk about Dal-MEM game but i bet tomorrow there are ten post about Mia- CHI game ......lol


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 23, 2011)

Wow, way to go Dallas, i thought they were gonna lose that one...


----------



## MegaTron (May 24, 2011)

Lets go Dallas... Dirk & Kidd need to finally get there rings.


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 24, 2011)

MegaTron said:


> Lets go Dallas... Dirk & Kidd need to finally get there rings.


 
Hell yea, its their time.


----------



## TJTJ (May 24, 2011)

I think its going to be a repeat of the 2006 championship when Miami defeated Dallas.


----------



## luckyirishguy (May 25, 2011)

Hope the mavs win


----------



## TJTJ (May 25, 2011)

Im going for OKC


----------



## Hittman (May 25, 2011)

OKC and Chicago are done. Miami will be favored to win the title, but I see Dallas taking it.


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 25, 2011)

hittman said:


> okc and chicago are done. Miami will be favored to win the title, but i see dallas taking it.


 
way to go dallas!!!


----------



## gamma (May 26, 2011)

Well Dallas deffently has the team and  a good shot at winning the title, Mark Cuban seems to think its in the bag .I wouldn't count out either team in the east jus yet . I m not to sure the bulls have the offence  to take them any further than a game six in the ECF.


----------



## Nadar (May 26, 2011)

Finals is nearly set. I say Dallas wins in 6 games. Dirk isn't special, but Cuban will make him a memorable champion.


----------



## TJTJ (May 26, 2011)

lets see if the Heat can close this one out tonight on the road


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 26, 2011)

Nadar said:


> Finals is nearly set. I say Dallas wins in 6 games. Dirk isn't special, but Cuban will make him a memorable champion.


 
How can you say dirk isnt special!? Hes one of the greatest shooters to ever play the game and he isnt near finished. How many other 7fts can move/shoot like him. Mark cuban is a fuckin idiot...cant stand him...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 26, 2011)

Haslem will keep dirk in check AGAIN. He ain't nothing but a big yorkie terrier.


----------



## TJTJ (May 26, 2011)

*The Miami HEAT are heading to the NBA  Finals to take on the Dallas Mavericks! Miami HEAT 83 Chicago Bulls 80.  Leaders - LeBron James 28 points, 11 rebounds and 6 assists. Chris Bosh  20 points and 10 rebounds. Dwyane Wade 21 points and 6 rebounds. Mike  Miller 7 points and 5 rebounds.*


----------



## TJTJ (May 26, 2011)

305 Misadventures in the MIA: Heat vs. Bulls - A Bird Road Celebration


----------



## gamma (May 27, 2011)

Yeah I would have to agree dirk is Damm good . Without him Dallas would not be in the finals ........Damm what a game last night I was sure chi would pull a hat trick last night the way MIA offense was playing . Instead MIA ' s James and Wade came though when it counted . Gotta give the bulls credit they played hard... let's c what's gonna happen tues night ...its gonna be a Good one ...


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 27, 2011)

dallas in 6


----------



## Gfy55 (May 27, 2011)

Miami in 5


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 31, 2011)

Next year will be the start of super power teams trying to match the heat. Mark my words.  Super stars will team up starting with the New York Knicks, then it will be a trend.


----------



## gamma (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh shit ..... Miami turned it on in the fourth last night .... Dallas is not out yet , they r jus looking for a split on the road .. lot of game left ..


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 1, 2011)

I wish the NBA finals didn't start at 9:00 EST.  I can only watch the first quarter before falling asleep (I'm up at 5:00 AM).  I blame the Jews.


----------



## monstrous (Jun 2, 2011)

Miami is tough.  We've yet to see the whole team healthy at one time.  Looking forward to the rest of this series.


----------



## -Hammer (Jun 2, 2011)

Miami wins in 6 games.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 2, 2011)

and a big fuck you to Lebron James for running the 24 seconds of the shot clock on the last minutes of the fourth quarter  to take fade away 3 pointers. Dont you want to win you over grown monkey?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

end of rant.


----------



## gamma (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah not sure what that was all  about , other than wanting the game winner. Wade was on point  most of the game ..... I knew Dallas wasn't gonna jus lay down ....MIA needed a reality  check ....


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 3, 2011)

Any basketball player know at any level if you want to win a game at the end of the 4th quarter you need to take quality shots, Get to the foul line. This S.O.Bs start throwing up 3s like candy in halloween on top of that, James fades away on two 3 point attempts. You have a foul to give, use it on dirk you faggots. Why is bosh guarding Dirk at the end? put haslem on him!!!!!  its all about tv ratings I suppose, expect a long dramatic series


----------



## -Hammer (Jun 3, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> and a big fuck you to Lebron James for running the 24 seconds of the shot clock on the last minutes of the fourth quarter to take fade away 3 pointers. Dont you want to win you over grown monkey?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> end of rant.


 
Try some decaf dude, it might help.



gamma said:


> Yeah not sure what that was all about , other than wanting the game winner. Wade was on point most of the game ..... I knew Dallas wasn't gonna jus lay down ....MIA needed a reality check ....


 
Reality check? Didn't they get that at the start of the season?

If they don't have it now, they never will, which means no titles.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 3, 2011)

The Heat thought they were still playing the Bulls, that's what happened! The Mavericks Never give up they fight to the end! I cant wait till the heat get their balls handed to them, i cant stand them.


----------



## gamma (Jun 4, 2011)

-Hammer said:


> Try some decaf dude, it might help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man I am all for MIA getting their six titles . To me seems the media and everyone eles was giving them the title after game one . So I think there heads where getting a little big . That's why I say they needed a reality check now they r  gonna back with a little fire under Ass.. if we remember correctly back in 06 Dallas was up 2 games to none and the same thing happen they got all big headed and lost the next 4 . So I am 4 MIA but I am glad this happen in game two at home cuz now they will hard and not soften up . Win or loss this series they will be back to play for more titles I have no doubt about that ..


----------



## Gfy55 (Jun 4, 2011)

Miami in 5


----------



## gamma (Jun 6, 2011)

D wade is showing  James how  to close out a game ....the media is coming down hard L.B., but to me that is jus it  not all about him anymore MIA has many options and who ever is feeling needs to have the ball


----------



## monstrous (Jun 6, 2011)

Wade's experience paying off.  Just seems to turn it on for the finals.


----------



## Cobeslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

Wade's team and it's showing.


----------



## AnabolicBody (Jun 7, 2011)

Ichigo said:


> The Heat thought they were still playing the Bulls, that's what happened! The Mavericks Never give up they fight to the end! I cant wait till the heat get their balls handed to them, i cant stand them.



yo go fuck yourself fuck boy. wadecounty !!!! your sorry ass mavs will love just like in 06. now go kill yourself


----------



## doctorcarta (Jun 7, 2011)

go MAVS! dirk deserves one!


----------



## HedoTiger (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone but Lebron...


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 7, 2011)

doctorcarta said:


> go MAVS! dirk deserves one!



yes and anyone but lebron PLLLZZZ lol


----------



## AnabolicBody (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck all you haters. Miami got this. Sorry ass mavs


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 7, 2011)

lol @ this rigged games hyped for drama and rating. Fuck the nba.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry ass Miami, all they know how to do is choke...


----------



## MDR (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice to see Dallas come through tonight.  They really handed Miami the last game.  Next few games should be interesting.  Honestly, I would not have given Dallas a chance at the beginning of the series.


----------



## AnabolicBody (Jun 8, 2011)

Ichigo said:


> Sorry ass Miami, all they know how to do is choke...


 

just like you choke on dick. hating ass bitch


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 8, 2011)

AnabolicBody said:


> just like you choke on dick. hating ass bitch



Umm.. Mr. AnabolicBody, This is the sports section. a place where sports can be discussed. You're choice of words should be reserved for the Anything goes section. Thank you in advance.



Go Mavs


----------



## gamma (Jun 8, 2011)

Come  on L.B.  w t f is going on ......This is the moment you find out if he's hype or hero.  Three games left and two at home. With a good supporting cast... Exactly where  he wanted to be this time last year.


----------



## AnabolicBody (Jun 8, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Umm.. Mr. AnabolicBody, This is the sports section. a place where sports can be discussed. You're choice of words should be reserved for the Anything goes section. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Mavs




And you are? I say what the fuck I want where the fuck I want. Fuck the mavs how you like that


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 8, 2011)

AnabolicBody said:


> And you are? I say what the fuck I want where the fuck I want. Fuck the mavs how you like that



Stop it, you're scaring me.


----------



## MDR (Jun 8, 2011)

At least you tried Reddog 309.  Some folks just need to learn the hard way, I guess.  Reps to you for the effort.


----------



## doctorcarta (Jun 8, 2011)

MAVs can dooooo itttttt!


----------



## gamma (Jun 9, 2011)

Game time tonight get ur popcorn ready final game in big D .....


----------



## MDR (Jun 9, 2011)

Should be good.  Series has been surprisingly competitive.


----------



## country1911 (Jun 9, 2011)

Basketball is only slightly less rigged than pro-wrestling.  I mean, hell, the officials were betting on games...


----------



## custom (Jun 9, 2011)

AnabolicBody said:


> And you are? I say what the fuck I want where the fuck I want. Fuck the mavs how you like that


Hey Anabolicbody I heard the halftime show is going to be your mom shooting balls from halfcourt out of her twat.....gigidy


----------



## .Winner (Jun 9, 2011)

country1911 said:


> Basketball is only slightly less rigged than pro-wrestling. I mean, hell, the officials were betting on games...


 
Actually alot less now than several years ago. Lack of parody is mostly due to bad owners who are financially handcuffed.


----------



## gamma (Jun 13, 2011)

Well better luck next year MIA ! Even thou MIA made big promises at the start of the season  I think they was year ahead of the curve . Props to Dallas they had all the odds against especially last night playing on the road , and dirks throwing brink after brink in the first 3 quarters. Great play by there bench and supporting cast and Damm good coaching.. MIA otta learn from this .  Good series over all .


----------



## Savage` (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 13, 2011)

Really happy to see Dirk and Kidd win titles after being in the league for so many years.  Reminds me when John Elway and Ray Bourque won their titles.  Good stuff.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 13, 2011)

It just goes to show you it isn't necessary to have 3 superstars to win. Money my friends does not equate to championships. Trust in your team, heart and fighting to the end = Championship.

By the way catabolicbody where u at...still under the rock the Mavs dropped on you.


----------



## monstrous (Jun 14, 2011)

Even though it felt like point shaving with some of those game.  Congrats to the Mavs and Cuban.


----------



## awhites1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I know this is old news but I'm just getting to it so



AnabolicBody said:


> yo go fuck yourself fuck boy. wadecounty !!!! your sorry ass mavs will love just like in 06. now go kill yourself





Gfy55 said:


> Miami in 5





HialeahChico305 said:


> Haslem will keep dirk in check AGAIN. He ain't nothing but a big yorkie terrier.





HialeahChico305 said:


> Softwiski is their #1 option, if a defender plays him tough he usually gives up.



a BIG


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 28, 2011)




----------

